# Carlton 2500-4 vs. Rayco Super Jr. vs. Vermeer SC252



## WillyStDruid (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm in the market for a small portable stumper and have looked at
a Rayco Super Jr., the Carlton 2500-4, and a Vermeer SC252. Let's assume the price is equal, what in your opinion or fact that can be presented, the best stumper? TIA for any advice.

-The Willy Street Druid


----------



## rbtree (Sep 5, 2002)

I think they are all good machines. hardly any Carltons out our way, a few Raycos and oodles of 252's. The 252 gives great service, for sure.


----------



## rbtree (Sep 5, 2002)

Interested in used?

lots available at http://www.treetrader.com


----------



## Stumper (Sep 5, 2002)

No experience with any of those models, but I've had excellent customer service from Rayco.


----------



## FBerkel (Sep 5, 2002)

You might want to check out Dosco as well


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 5, 2002)

Same as RB, dozens of 252's around here too. I've only seen a couple Rayco stumpers in 20 years, both larger models. Never seen a Carlton. So my exposure is limited to only the Vermeer (of those 3).


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 5, 2002)

I see the Rayco's fairly often in our part of town (there are a number of dealers in the region). We like(d) our Super Jr., but it doesn't get the use since getting the RG-50. It's pretty heavy - takes a bunch of people to flip them back over.  Lots of power for its size, new. A wuss compared to the RG-50, especially with all the hours it has on it now.

Go based on service locations, too. Carlton seems to be well built, and I avoid thinking about Vermeer.

Nickrosis


----------



## WillyStDruid (Sep 5, 2002)

*Thanks all for the input*

Thanks to everyone who responded. I checked for used stumpers on treetrader.com. I found a 1995 Rayco Super Jr with a trailer for $4,500. At first I would of had to drive from Wisconsin to Wyoming to pick it up. Fortunately, I had the opportunity to meet the person locally and buy the machine. It had a new engine put on in 2001. A salesperson named Ken at Rayco was helpful in telling me what to watch out for in terms of checking for damage, wear and tear, etc. It was a tough decision because there is also a 1998 Carlton 2500-4 for sale at $4000. I would of had to pick it up in Georgia, I don't know if it had a trailer, and the guy selling it never called back. I plan on using the machine for stumps under 40 inches. I'll farm out any big stumps. Here in Madison, WI stump jobs go from $2.00 to $4.00 an inch. I don't plan on making a fortune at it but I'm tired of taking 2-3 hours to take down a 300.00 tree to see some guy come in and in 5 minutes make 50.00 for the stump. Thanks all for the input.

-The Willy Street Druid


----------

